Ask HN: What's a Good Alternative to an iPhone for Kids? - gamechangr
======
dvtrn
Jitterbug? [https://www.greatcall.com/phones/jitterbug-flip-cell-
phone-f...](https://www.greatcall.com/phones/jitterbug-flip-cell-phone-for-
seniors)

If you're trying to give the kid a device to call home and call the police if
they need to.

------
La-ang
Huawei lmao

